# My Glycine Lagunare 1000



## kew

I purchased my Glycine Lagunare 1000 in December 2007. This is the first Glycine watch I have owned and I am very happy with it. A recent three week holiday to Indonesia (Bali and Java) enabled me to use it when scuba diving and for everyday use.

During this time it never left my wrist (safer that way). I can say that it is very very accurate although having to change the time during several different time zones, I am unable to say how accurate it is by way of seconds a day.

Because of the diving activities, I chose to wear the rubber strap which was supplied with the watch. It is beautifully designed, very bold and has wonderful smell of vanilla. During dives, it was easy to read underwater, the lume is great and the crowns are smooth and easy to operate. The finish on the watch is superb.

It's a big watch at 46mm or 50mm including the crown. On my 7.5 inch wrist, its a nice look. My only complaint is the date is too small but I say that about all watches now.... I need to to wear those glasses!. The most annoying problem with the watch is the keeper for the strap which seems to regularly work its way from the end of the strap allowing the strap end to escape and stick out (not a good look). I think perhaps it could be a little more snug and perhaps made thicker. Several times its even fallen on the ground, slipping past the buckle when I have taken it off to give it a wash.

It gives me great pleasure to post some pics of this beauty...

*The Glycine Lagunare 1000*




































































































:-!


----------



## jaspermccrea

Very nice - welcome to the club!


----------



## Token

Boy, is that ever nice...I think I like it better than an IWC Aquatimer.

I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart

Sure is nice....o|


----------



## JohnT

Welcome to the forum kew and great pictures :-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thats a beauty... I have the same one and absolutely love it!!!!
congrats!


----------



## chucklehead

Token said:


> Boy, is that ever nice...I think I like it better than an IWC Aquatimer.
> 
> Sure is nice....o|


I would have to agree & I do wear my Lagunare more than my IWC AT.


----------



## Jack Butler

Hey...KEEP IT DOWN...dont want everyone to know what a great dive watch the Lagunare is...Its our little secret!


----------



## Stephenb

Great watch. Here's a new look for mine. I'm usually a strap guy (sometime the rubber too) but I think it works very well. The watchadoo is such a well made, comfortable bracelet (and cheap)


----------



## Skipdawg

Looks great and they did a heck of a good job with that case back too. :-!


----------



## sounder

> The watchadoo is such a well made, comfortable bracelet (and cheap)


There is a new look Lagunare :










http://www.glycine.ch/e/collection/detail.e.jsp?ID_Group=10000A&ID_Display=10001U#


----------



## kibi




----------



## up2nogood

Token said:


> Boy, is that ever nice...I think I like it better than an IWC Aquatimer.
> 
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> I do not need another automatic dive watch...:rodekaart
> 
> Sure is nice....o|


Since when has need played a part in this obsession!? :-d


----------



## kibi

*Glycine Lagunare 1000 
*thanks to 'vadim6' 














































*more pics here - **Glycine Lagunare 1000 
*


----------



## arkolykos

mine says hi............


----------



## por44

A true winner!


----------



## JohnT

Looks superb!


----------

